# Chartering small <30 ft boats in Sydney



## sydney_newbie (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all, it's been 9 months since I last stepped aboard a sailing vessel of any sort and I'm literally ripping my hair out  Once you catch the bug you can never get rid of it eh?

I learned how to sail on SF bay from Autumn '09 to Spring '10 and got certified up to the US sailing bareboat charter course. Basically spent every weekend out on the bay for about 6 months, mostly on J24s but I did spend a fair bit of time on larger Catalinas. 

Then I moved back to Sydney for family reasons. I was hoping to continue my sailing here but it seems to be much more expensive especially with Summer rates and now I have a kid on the way my 'leisure & toys' budget has been severely curtailed by my significant other.

Does anyone know of a good place in Pittwater, Sydney Harbour or Botany Bay that has keelboats from 21-25ft for charter (I'm just day-sailing with a couple of friends). I've looked at larger boats online and they're generally outside my budget - I'm trying to be reasonable and keep it to the good side of $300/day (crazy isn't it in Australia?) but would be nice if it were closer to $200/day or 6 hours.

I can feel my skills are rusty too so it would be nice to have a few small boat day charters under the belt again before I rustle up more friends to go on a larger boat where I am the skipper.

This is what junkies must feel like when they need a hit!


----------

